# 3000K vs 4300K HID Bulb



## Lips (Oct 16, 2008)

.




Has anybody had any "in person" experience with or seen the difference between a 3000K & 4300K HID bulb? Any estimate of Lumen output difference?






3K, 3K, 4K, 4K
5K, 5K, 6K, 6K
8K, 8K, 10K, 10K
12K, 12K, 3K, 3K

















.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 16, 2008)

No, 

Interesting to know how many lumens, & see comparison in a light. 3000K just seems a little low for my taste.


----------



## XeRay (Oct 16, 2008)

3000K is typically used for yellow fog lights without using a yellow front lens on the lamp housing.

I would not recommend it.


----------



## Lips (Oct 16, 2008)

XeRay said:


> 3000K is typically used for yellow fog lights without using a yellow front lens on the lamp housing.
> 
> I would not recommend it.






ahh, that would be too yellow...



The bulbs I'm looking at are China made and from all the bulbs I've seen (multiple sources in Asia) are not rated in K correctly. 4300k is more like 5000 K so hopefully the 3000k is more like 3900K...


I've run allot of the china bulbs very hot without failure. The only Chinese bulbs I've had explode were the Microfire one's...









This is a 9007 Hi/Low HID

Dan, any expierience with this type of bulb. 2 levels? Ignighter built in? 2 levels in one bulb for searchlights?










.



.


----------



## Lips (Oct 16, 2008)

.




*Wow*, some other interesting bulbs that may have some appeal for flashoholic spotlight guys and gals!



.







*9004 or 9007 Double HID Bulb...*











.




*H13 double with one HID and one Halogen...* 3000K to 30,000K available...










Any experience?




Cheers!





.


----------



## nightbeam (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok forgive me if this is a stupid qestion  but can i put one of these double bulbs into my costco HID to double the output ?


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 16, 2008)

Look at the filtered '3000K' output about 40% down.
(more like 2500K)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/184229&highlight=fogs87


----------



## Patriot (Oct 16, 2008)

Those doubles are interesting. I've never seen that before.


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 16, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Those doubles are interesting. I've never seen that before.




Quite interesting indeed. It seems the 9004 also includes a built-in 40mm mylar speaker: 

:shrug:
http://www.china-hid-lights.com/bulb-27.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2008)

Lips said:


> This is a 9007 Hi/Low HID
> 
> Dan, any expierience with this type of bulb. 2 levels? Ignighter built in? 2 levels in one bulb for searchlights?






TBH that looks like a solenoid underneath (AKA telescopic), AFAIK the high/low output is achieved via altering the bulb-to-reflector position and thus totally avoids the 're-strike' issue shifting from high-to-low (and back again) as you would normally driving at night :thumbsup:


----------



## broadgage (Oct 17, 2008)

nightbeam said:


> Ok forgive me if this is a stupid qestion  but can i put one of these double bulbs into my costco HID to double the output ?


 
No ,I dont think that you could, at the very least two ballasts would be required, one for each lamp.

Also I consider it probable that only one bulb is inteneded to be lit at a time, not both together. I suspect that it would overheat with both lit.

The intended application is I suspect for dipped/main beam vehicle headlights, where of course the dipped OR the main beam is used but not both together.


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 17, 2008)

broadgage said:


> No ,I dont think that you could, at the very least two ballasts would be required, one for each lamp.
> 
> Also I consider it probable that only one bulb is inteneded to be lit at a time, not both together. I suspect that it would overheat with both lit.
> 
> The intended application is I suspect for dipped/main beam vehicle headlights, where of course the dipped OR the main beam is used but not both together.


 
Yeah I was thinking the same thing about needing 2 ballasts. I seriously doubt a single ballast would have enough power to light 2 bulbs at once. That being said I am going to have to try it anyway. I have quite a few spare bulbs now so I'll wire 2 up, both parallel and series, and report back.


----------



## Lips (Oct 17, 2008)

.








Never thought about the bulb moving back and forth… Pretty cool…










Here’s a video of an old Rayzor that probably uses that bulb. Don’t remember it being very bright and the lights batteries are gone…

http://www.vidilife.com/index.cfm?f...ramIDCryp=3B5063B3-0989-454F-AC7D-E&action=10






I read on a car forum the dual bulb does need two ballast, high beam and low beam... Not sure if they light together but they do look to be the same height...





.


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 18, 2008)

I have good news, and bad news. A single ballast will light and run 2 bulbs at once, if they are wired in series. However when the bulbs are running "steady state" they try to draw too much voltage from the ballast and the output power becomes very distorted. When wired in parallel only 1 bulb will light, I'd have at a guess it is the one with the smallest arc gap, can't really tell which visually. So no Cigar. I have been trying to imagine what the beam pattern would look like, if it was possible to make them work, but just end up confusing myself . Any thoughts on that ?


----------



## brickbat (Feb 5, 2009)

XeRay said:


> 3000K is typically used for yellow fog lights without using a yellow front lens on the lamp housing....



Is it true that the 3000K lamps actually have an integral yellow filter? I want something warmer than the 4300K lamps I have, but not fog-light yellow!

I'm wondering, because 3000K, if taken literally, would seem like it would be the same as a normal halogen incandescent lamp.


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 5, 2009)

Scheinwerfermann says that 85122YX are quality selective yellow HID 
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii187/RetrofitSource08/3000KD2S.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii187/RetrofitSource08/3000Kbeam.jpg
http://www.theretrofitsource.com/Bulbs.html

I don't know what white balance was used
http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=941654

Aren't quality H7s 3100-3300K (long life through +50) CCT, and H9 3400K CCT, HIR1 3600K, HIR2 3500K


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking at the picture my HID Bulb looks like something in between 4k and 5K, which I like the most, not too yellow, not too blue.

AlexGT


----------

